# part nr.....



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

hey,
ill search a long time for a part nr. 
here in belgium i dont find it and the guy's by volkswagen don't also dont can help me








so if 1 of you us guy's would be so nice to walk to the audi dealer and ask me the part nr. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here ill have a pic from that part that ill find on ebay.com








ill need it for an 2003 a6 avant.

pleazzzz hepl me out guy's
grt puc


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: part nr..... (puc)*

what part from the picture above are you looking for?


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: part nr..... (moba6)*

Yeah, the part# is 1-D-10-T


----------



## AtomicProGS9 (Mar 6, 2006)

are you looking for the lighting panel over the license plate?


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: part nr..... (audi403)*

yes, i look for the black plastic plate.
but ill have the nr. from the first model a6, that i can get here in europe.
but the black thing's nr. ill don't can get here.
my friend now's a guy wath works in wolfsburg and he has acces to a lot numbers but no luck.
so us dubfriens need your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

@audi403: is that the partnr?? normaly its a lot longer?


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: part nr..... (puc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *puc* »_yes, i look for the black plastic plate.
but ill have the nr. from the first model a6, that i can get here in europe.
but the black thing's nr. ill don't can get here.
my friend now's a guy wath works in wolfsburg and he has acces to a lot numbers but no luck.
so us dubfriens need your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

@audi403: is that the partnr?? normaly its a lot longer?

Sorry, I was just joking with you. (1-D-10-T= idiot) Its an old parts joke.
Audi quit making microfiche in 2000, so all I have is A6 98-01. No good for 03


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: part nr..... (audi403)*








ahh thats not so good.
ill have the nr.-->4B9-945-695-F-01C this is for a a6 avant before 2002.
now ill have find a nr.-->4B5 945 695 G they say this is from the model after 2002.
but ill buy 3 times the wrong one and ill sell it 3 times.
and i don't want to buy a wrong one again, so guy's help a belgian dude to find the stuff.
i will give you any euro partnr. wath you want.
than you can normaly buy europarts at your audi dealership


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: part nr..... (puc)*

nobody can help me??


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: part nr..... (puc)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: part nr..... (puc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *puc* »_nobody can help me??









i got it at work but out a sedan, if u want it let me know, just pay for shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: part nr..... (alpina5)*

thanks, but the sedan dont fit.
i have buy 3 of those things and it was all from the sedan








but can't you find it at the dealership from audi?
when you ask it there the partnr.
it would be a great help


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: part nr..... (puc)*

i ll see what i can do during the week


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: part nr..... (alpina5)*

thanks dude








when you need a europartnr. just let me now


----------

